# CT1 Value?



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi all.

I have a B-Stay CT1 that I've ridden for a couple of years that I'm looking to sell. It's in OK/fine condition (some paint off around the bottom bracket where the chain came off a couple of times), and I've been pretty careful with it. Force fork.

$$$?

B

PS This is not a roundabout way of trying to sell it here, I'm just trying to get an idea of what it would be worth.


----------



## jparman (Apr 18, 2006)

I think its worth about tree fiddy.

- Loch Ness Monster


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

It is definitely worth more than $350. It depends on how much paint is missing from the BB area. I'm watching a CT1 on ebay right now and it is listed for $1,000 in new condition and it hasn't received a bid in 6 days. The auction ends in 18 hours.

You could go on ebay and do some searches to see if any have sold lately, but the ebay completed auction search doesn't go back very far in time and CT1's aren't listed all that often.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> It is definitely worth more than $350. It depends on how much paint is missing from the BB area. I'm watching a CT1 on ebay right now and it is listed for $1,000 in new condition and it hasn't received a bid in 6 days. The auction ends in 18 hours.
> 
> You could go on ebay and do some searches to see if any have sold lately, but the ebay completed auction search doesn't go back very far in time and CT1's aren't listed all that often.



Colnagos also don't sell well in Jan & Feb. Prices start to rise in the spring time and peak during the fall just prior to CHristmas. 

As fabsroman said, eBay will give you a listing of auctions for similar items which have closed in the past 30 days. If there were similar items for sale, it will give you an idea of what people are willing to pay and will likely give you a true net value of your pre-owned CT1


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I just finished watching a slightly used 54cm CT1 with a slight mark on the inside driveside chainstay from an out of true wheel, listed with Deda bars and stem, Colnago headset, and Campy seatpost go unsold with a starting price of $1,000. So, I would assume that a CT1 frame by itself would end up selling for less than $1,000, unless it was NOS or NIB, but I would still have doubts about it selling for $1,000.

Then, I watched the Extreme Power I want in STIT and 50 sloping go for $2,550. I was hoping to pick it up for around $2,000, but I knew that I was hoping for a lot because I usually see Extreme Powers and C50's in pretty good condition going for around $2,500. Trying to explain a $2,500 frame purchase to my wife right now probably wouldn't go over really well, so I passed on it, but I did cry a little.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I've been following the CT1 ebay selling prices for about a year, on and off. I've got one in perfect condition, that I say I will part with but it is such a classicly great bike I just can't do it. Anyway, frame and force fork will fetch about $1100.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Fignon's Barber said:


> I've been following the CT1 ebay selling prices for about a year, on and off. I've got one in perfect condition, that I say I will part with but it is such a classicly great bike I just can't do it. Anyway, frame and force fork will fetch about $1100.


Ok, thanks, that's pretty clear. 

Having trouble parting with mine as well, but as I have both steel (Merckx) and carbon (Fondriest), it's a bit surplus to requirements. When I only had one bike, it was the ultimate all-rounder, but now with 3 .... can't really justify it. But will, ahem, try!

B


----------



## TAW2112 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Ct-1*

I bought a CT-1 that was practically new about a year ago and paid $1000.
It was in perfect condition. My guess is that a used one would go somewhere
in the $700 range.


----------



## cream17 (Jan 30, 2008)

*CT1, Oval Master - Colnago Ti Frames*

I'd say one that is is fairly good condition would be going for around $1000 plus. 

I'm actually looking to sell my Oval Master Ti which at the time was selling at around the same price as the CT1 when new.

I'd actually say that these are quite sort after frames, and there is quite a following of people that would snap these up.

Colngao don't make Ti frames anymore, so these would be quite unique. Anyone picking them up for under $1000 has a bargin.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Came late to this party, but I purchased a CT-1 last fall--59cm--on eBay--Force fork and CK headset--had been part of racing team stable--lightly used and was in good condition (couple of spots where the clear finish of the CF was chipped & a couple of insignificant paint chips)--paid $915 on a BIN.


----------

